# Betta 991, REALLY sick. :C



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I really don't think he'll make it. I have no idea what to do to save him and I've just got to, I love him to death. He's been very lethargic and staying near the top of the bowl for a while. I moved him to the sick fish tank, just smaller so he can be closer to the top and not struggle. 

I've taken some videos of my poor baby, will link/attach. Ignore the fan in the background, sorry!

I'm hoping it's just a case swim bladder (not a good thing, but better than equilibrium problems...) since he's having trouble swimming downwards.


Details:
I recently moved away to college and lost ALL my fish supplies / have literally five dollars to my name, so my poor fish Weasley is roughing it. No filter, no heater.. But I've known plenty of betta to live 2-5 years without any fancy things. I just typically have all the best things for them, but I really can't afford it. I brought him from home (before I moved away to college) because it was bring him in a sack or let him get flushed. Obviously I wasn't going to let that happen so... yeah, but looks like I'm not keeping that from happening.

No kit to test the water, just some reliable betta water conditioner and a decent owner.

1 Litter tank, had some living plants that died from not enough sun light. Can only clean his tank every other week or the RA gets pissed. (not even supposed to have a fish). Tank is always room temp. though...

diet: 2-3 pellets a day, the package says five but that seems a bit much...

 Videos of sick guy:
http://youtu.be/Hw5X0lDtJFw
http://youtu.be/SIsm7BSZ--U


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

help.. :c


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I see no discoloration and not too much bloating (hard to tell). If you literally have no supplies, just try to keep his water warm. If you have some table salt or sea salt (DO NOT USED IODIZED SALT AND MAKE SURE IF YOU DO HAVE TABLE SALT, IT DOES NOT CONTAIN IODINE!) add like half a teaspoon to his water (dissolve it first in a little cup before adding it).

If you have no other supplies, I believe that's the best you can do. Just hope it works.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

i've heard salt is horrible for them, even non-iodized? I'm so scared. :c


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, make sure it's just salt, not iodized salt. A small pinch or half a teaspoon should be fine. It generally will help relax the fish and promote healing. Every time I change the water of my fish, I add some salt to his tank and it's better for him. A small pinch or half teaspoon will do him some good (remember to dissolve it first). Salt is only horrible if it makes the water actually like salt water or if the salt is iodized (which is poisonous to the fish).

I've been putting salt in my tanks for well over a month now. I've found they do much better for it and it's especially useful for sick fish.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, I sold my guitar to someone on my floor a few doors down. 50$, I went to walmart and got a heater, thermometer, Aquarium salt, a filter and frozen worms so he doesn't only eat pellets. And a fish net. :c what do I doooo now, I'm reading the salt package.. I just have him in a small Tupperware container, so not much salt... still a pinch?


also, title = 911*


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay let's see, he may be poisoned by infrequent water changes in such a small container. He could have ammonia poisoning by my guesses. Though I am not an expert but i dont want you to feel all alone, I had a betta act just like yours. To tell you the truth, he didn't make it. Hopefully you caught it early. Try to do 100% every single day, it shouldn't take long as you just need to dump the water, put your betta in a small container, while you do this. Make sure you get the poop out as well as you want as little ammonia exposure as possible. If your water conditioner doesn't neutralize ammonia get one as soon as you can.

I think you are awesome for selling your guitar for your betta, don't see that happening a whole lot. The heater will also help him fight the poisoning, if he has it, as that is one less thing his body has to fight off. Bloodworms will help him with good nutrition so he can fight.

Salt isn't needed right now unless instructed by one of the disease people, Sakura or Myates. It can harm them if prolonged to exposure of salt, actually it will cause organ failure if prolonged so don't use it until the situation is dire.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I just feel awful about this. I should've been a better owner instead of getting my act together last minute. ): I just hope the little guy makes it, I adore him.

I've added some salt and the heater, I'll let him rest over night. Fingers crossed..


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

After you do the 100% don't add salt it really isn't needed, any ways if it isn't external aquarium salt won't do anything. Internal things would use epsom salt. What's the water temp?

Some people wake up and see they need to do something like you, others have too much pride and feel that they are Doug everything right so as an owner you to me are considered responsible as you sought help when you needed it.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

It's 76-78 degrees F, & I really appreciate it. :c Thank you


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Are you using water conditioner? If not, the stuff in the water may be poisioning him...

However if it IS swim bladder, and I can't say for certain if it is or isn't..then aquarium salt will not help and may even make it worse. What you would need for swim bladder disease is EPSOM salt. 

Are there any other signs of illness, other then flopping over or swimming issues? color loss, fuzzies, loss of appitite? Is there rapid gill movement? *Ammonia poisioning symptoms would include: red/lilac gills, gasping for air at the surface, lethargic, lack of appitite, red streaking on the body or fins, fish lays at bottom of tank, clamped fins. *As the damage from the ammonia poisoning continues, the tissues will be damaged as evidenced by red streaks or bloody patches that appear on the body and fins. Internal damage is occurring to the brain, organs, and central nervous system. The fish begins to hemorrhage internally and externally, and eventually dies.

For epsom and aquarium salt treatment - it's 1 teaspoon per gallon. Premix the water and salt in a milk jug if you have it, and when the salt is dissolved, add it to his tank. Espom can be used for days on end but AQ alt shouldn't be used for more then 10 or so days.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

He looks a little more active and happy, I might be a little biased though.
Also, I found a dark spot on him... It almost looks like a little hole? Or just the black getting bigger.

It's in the first picture, second one is to compare...


&For a week or so he's had a hard time eating. He'd go to eat something and miss the food? I tried breaking it in half and he still missed... Also, Yeah I use conditioner, I pre-mix it in a milk jug (fully cleaned out) and let it sit till it's room temp.

He's not gasping for air, no other real problems. Just swimming really odd, maybe lethargic.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

maybe im blind, but I dont see a hole...
Is it in his fins?

Also from the new pics, his tummy looks a little big so I m hoping his sideways thing is from swim bladder disease.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I might just be over thinking it... but the black wasn't there before.
&His tummy does look pretttttyyyyy big now, I'm feeling a little better. I've cured many swim bladders in the past... Pleaseeee be swim bladder!

Also, 2-3 pellets seem like too much food?


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Some more pictures of the hole/tummy area, sorry for spam. :x


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I still don't see a hole - to me it looks like a black scale. Some bettas have black outlining their scales or have black colored scales mixed in. You said it wasn't there before? An external parasite maybe?? 

2-3 pellets shouldn't be too much food assuming they are betta pellets. 

Are his scales sticking up - like a pinecone?


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

They're flat as can be. I really can't remember if it was there before or not now though... & yeah betta pellets. I'll fast him for a few days and if he's not better chop up a pea. Thank you for the help  I'll keep this updated.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Good Luck and I really do hope he is just having swim bladder issues and nothing is seriously wrong.

Ooo - the pea thing is for goldfish since they eat veggies. Most bettas wont touch it - 1 teaspoon of epsom is the way to go for swim bladder if fasting does not work

Keep an eye on him- you can pm sakura8, oldfishlady and myates - they are all good with fish diagnosis.
I suggest checking back later to see if any of the experts posted any advice as I am not an expert in fish illnesses..


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Please keep us updated. I only mentioned the salt thing because it was told to me at some point when I didn't have anything else and it seemed to do the trick for my fish doing something similar. I apologize now as it seems that I have been wrong and I hope I didn't tell you anything that endangered your fish.

I'm happy to see you care so much for your fish that you were willing to sell your guitar. You're a rare kind of person and even some proud Betta owners probably wouldn't do what you did. I really hope your extra mile goes the distance for the guy.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Generally employees don't know all the necessary things to do in terms of taking care of fish and may give you the wrong advice. I trust the advice of these members here. I used to stalk these forums for two months when I had a fish before finally deciding to be a member. A pea I think would only be good if they're very bloated and your guy doesn't look terribly bloated so I probably wouldn't risk it. I've heard plenty of benefits of epsalm salt though and like I said, I trust these guys' advice.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

He made it through the night, he's still swimming very awkwardly...
He's been going straight up and down a few times, being completely vertical... nose down. But he's still breathing.. Once he loses balence and his tail falls he starts moving again...

I was looking at the diseases page... My fish has always had grey patches of scales, thought it was jut in his coloration. But now with his spine being all bendy.... could he have TB..


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

He seems so dead.. I don't want him to be suffering ;_;
His back end seems to float while he tries to swim down, pleaseee be swim bladder.

I called petsmart and they said it sounds like swim bladder and to feed him peas... But the guide/someone else psots to not give him peas, but epsom salt.. Petsmart said they never heard of putting that in a fish tank.. ._.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have, and many others on here, used epsom salt. It is actually safer to use than aquarium salt. Of course the epsom must be PURE epsom, no coloring or scents. The gallon to salt ratio is still the same.

Daphnia I have heard also works but it is a bit harder to come across. I have heard mixed reviews about peas, but non are scientific proof if it is safe or not. Or if it does help. Epsom salt is better to use so yeah, just use epsom.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I know someone else asked, but I didn't see you reply:

Are you using any dechlorinator? This is a must have item, chlorine in the tap water is very bad for fish.

I also want to agree that it is so nice you sold your guitar to take better care of your fish. A lot of people wouldn't have cared enough, but you did! Your trying your best, and I am wishing you good luck!


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Weasley passed away... that's not even the worst part. 

My boyfriend saw me crying so he went and got me a new betta.......... 
 no time to heal, no time to get over the loss of my baby, how can I accept this new fish...


So.. I cleaned the tank really well, used some epsom salt while cleaning (thoroughly rinsed)... I feel so bad.. who gets a new fish right away...
(I sure yelled at my boyfriend. :evil: He knows my favorite color is purple.. he found a cute little halfmoon double tail who is just gorgeous purple..)

I guess the best thing I can do is do better this time.. Sneak extra time in the bathroom with my fish so I can clean it more than every two weeks.. At least this new guy will have a heater, filter and decent stuff.... I feel horrible that I was too broke to give Wealey a good life. Can't fix what I've done..

Thanks for the help guys...  If you have any advice for the right way to let this guy into his new home, my ears are open. I want to do everything right... Looks like the scales on his face are missing, so here I go worrying... I didn't personally pick him out so I'm freaking out that he's sick, but he's a good size and looks active...

Doesn't replace my baby Weasley though... 

Here are some picture of my new boy... To be named Plum or Gastly. :-(


...I might go return him, but a life at walmart can't be better than with me.........





"Are you using any dechlorinator? This is a must have item, chlorine in the tap water is very bad for fish."
-I've never even heard of this? I use "BettaSafe" on the tap water, I heard this was the best?


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry! But I have an idea for you about the water changes.

Maybe get a pitcher, or even an empty (and cleaned) 2 liter coke bottle. Then you can take that to the bathroom to get the water and just do the cleaning in your room? A bucket (or empty trash can) can be used to put the old water in and take it to the bathroom to empty. At least you wouldn't be hogging the bathroom, and it might make it so you could do the water changed more often.

Just an idea. And your new boy is lovely!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Just reading your thread... so sorry to hear that you lost your baby...... you tried to help him the best you could... sometimes that's all you can do....

New pets never replace previous ones you just have to scoot everyone together in there to make room for a new one that needs you now.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I could very well try that! My room mate is a little ocd so she said if any fish water gets on the floor she'd freak out... But If I'm careful / in a tub cleaning or something.. Yeah! I have 1 gallon milk jugs ready and waiting in my closet (already cleaned, bettasafe'd..) It's just the rinsing out part that I need the bathroom for.. I've gotta find a way to do it, I can't be a fish killer..

&Thank you :c I'm a little upset about him, but I think I'll love him just as much as Weasley.. eventually..


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know about the rinsing out, but maybe just wipe with a paper towel? You could then swish just a bit of water in the bowl to get rid of anything that might be left behind..?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the best way to keep your new guy in new care is to stick around here. I joined last year and I have learned so much from this site. I am still learning! Many people on here are experienced with bettas.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I do think I'll stick around. I love these guys so much and put sooo much money into them. My old tank was 5gallons of happiness with awesome decorations and my fish died of old age.. I try my hardest to love and care for them all...

&Oh.. I've always thoroughly rinsed off the items each cleaning, I thought I was supposed to.. So just wipe off?

Also, should I keep the poopy water from the petstore? So he doesn't go into shock.. add it to the clean water I have ready? I'll let the bowl sit for a while with the filter running to get it ready for him. :/


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Preferably keep as much of they petstore water out. It will just add unneeded ammonia to the tank.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Kambria said:


> &Oh.. I've always thoroughly rinsed off the items each cleaning, I thought I was supposed to.. So just wipe off?


Just thought it would be easier for you to wipe since your bathroom access is limited.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

wystearya said:


> Just thought it would be easier for you to wipe since your bathroom access is limited.


Ohh I see xD I'm going to do whatever is best for my baby... I'll sneak things in the bathroom :c The five other people can normally tell when I wash fish stuff because of the smell I guess? 

&I'll try and keep pet store water out, thanks!


Also.. My fishtank is 84-86* and wont cool off.. I'm not sure what to do, I don't want to cook the little guy :c I've unplugged the heater for a while.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Im sorry the other guy didn't make it, I was hoping he would 

Your new man is very pretty. 



> Also.. My fishtank is 84-86* and wont cool off..


Is it really hot in your room or is it because of the heater? If its the heater, I would put him into his cup and add in an ice cube or 2. When the temp is between 76-82, slowly adjust him to the new water temp. If its really hot where you are - not sure what you can try - other then maybe having a fan blowing over the water...you dont want the temps to go up and down too much - it isn't good for the fish.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> Im sorry the other guy didn't make it, I was hoping he would
> 
> Your new man is very pretty.
> 
> Is it really hot in your room or is it because of the heater? If its the heater, I would put him into his cup and add in an ice cube or 2. When the temp is between 76-82, slowly adjust him to the new water temp. If its really hot where you are - not sure what you can try - other then maybe having a fan blowing over the water...you dont want the temps to go up and down too much - it isn't good for the fish.


It's REALLY hot outside and in my room, I unplugged the heater trying to cool it off. I'll try an ice cube, thank you!

Ice cube is doin the trick  !! Thanks


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Wicked sorry to hear about your fish. You did all you could it sounds like and it sounds that even if you got the right kind of stuff to help him out, it wouldn't have done the trick so don't blame yourself. We all make mistakes and/or find ourselves at a loss.

Definitely stick around. I've only been here for about a month but came due to the fact that I lost my first fish and freaked out because I didn't know anything right at all. Now my second guy I've learned to love and have had him well over a month. These people are probably the best resources you could ask for. 

As for the heater problems, when I notice my room getting very hot, I generally will do what you did and just unplug it until the water temperature goes down. They can stand almost 90 degrees without dying, it's just very uncomfortable, but having it back in the 78-82 range is ideal. So you should be all set.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Kambria,
I would love to say that I know how you feel and we've all been through this and blah blah blah, but the truth is that it hurts for a fish to die. And what I can tell you is that you sold your personal items for a fish. For the love of a beautiful, wonderful, smiling creature. Today, you should be the world hero. Because if everyone loved their pets this much, and cared for them as much as you do, animals would have much better lives. 

Good luck with your new boy, and what a sweet boyfriend you have for getting you a new fish are caring about your feelings even if you didn't want one. You are doing everything great. 

Just keep swimming,
-Thomasdog


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh shucks, thank you. :c Kind worlds a re really helping me with this.. 
Along with my new boy looking so healthy and happy I suppose... Weasley will not be forgotten, and I've definitely learned from the whole experience.

I can only hope to do better.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your poor guy didn't make it, Kambria. Best of luck with your new guy. I know he was kind of forced on you but I think time, you'll get to see his personality and love him as much as Weasely. Your BF was sweet to think of you and HMs aren't cheap. 

If the room temp in your room is pretty warm, then you don't need a heater. As long as the ambient temp is around 78-80 F. Very small deviation in temps are normal but as Tikibirds said, lots of ups and downs will stress him out. 

I know you have to be careful with the size of the fish bowl and all, since you aren't allowed to even keep a fish, but would something like this be a possibility?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-BettaView-Brite-Corner-Tank-Aquairum-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660251

This is a corner 1 gallon tank that I think could fit very unobtrusively on your desk or something like that. If the tank is a gallon, then you will only have to do 2 100% changes a week if you use Seachem Prime as your water conditioner. Also, I know money is a concern but I would definitely advise you to make getting Seachem Prime a priority because it is a highly concentrated conditioner. It will only take 2 drops to condition a 1 gallon tank so even the smallest size bottle will last you a long time.

I can see that you are trying your very best on a college budget so way to go! I admire your desire to make life as good as possible for your little finned friend.  

If you need any more advice, don't hesitate to ask. Lots of people will be happy to help.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had that bowl in the past! It was pretty nice. I'm currently using a.. *http://tinyurl.com/7lpwres *. I've crammed a heater under the gravel and a filter in the back, it seems to be a perfect fit. I may take the filter out since it's only one gallon, the current might be too hard on the new guy (who I decided to name Gastly).

Attached some pictures, do you think I should remove the filter for more room? Again, it's only 1 gallon.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Personally, I would remove the filter as it would give more room but since you mentioned something about RA's or roomates not wanting you to be using the bathroom to clean the fishtank - the filter will help keep the tank a little cleaner. However you still should do water changes every week if you can. 

One year I lived next to the RA :evil: She never said a thing to anyone else who was making noise ALL NIGHT LONG but god forbid we even sneesed too loud...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Kambria, oh! I thought you'd said earlier that the tank was only 1 liter, which is like .25 gallons. I see. That tank is fine.  The filter isn't really necessary. It might help provide some biological filtration but not much, judging by the pic. What kind of heater is it? Is it the flat round kind of heater that can be hidden under the gravel? Beware, sometimes nonadjustable heaters can overheat the water.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a... erm. It looks like a curling iron, or 1/3 of one anyways. I put it underneath the alligator skull since they're the same shapes, and buried it. The tank is a nice 76-78 degrees now, it cooled down luckily.

&The RA has a horrible attitude, I literally was like.. begging/crying to get her to let me keep my fish. Someone on my floor has a hamster.. Smell + Sounds = horrible. How is that allowed but not my fish? something about water staining the carpets, ugh.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

HE WONT EAT ANYTHINGGG... this fish is so frustrating, he wont eat pellets, flakes or bloodworms, he just spits them out!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Sometimes it takes a fish a few days (or week or more) to get used to a new home and eat. Just give him time!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sometimes they need a while to adjust. I have had problems the first day, some a week. They can go like two weeks without food so just give him time. Offer just like one pellet when you would normally feed him. Once he accepts one you can add another.

Do you still have the filter in there? If so it isn't needed as it is so small. Just make sure the very minimum of water changes you do is a 100% a week. If you are so busy still at least try a 50%, ammonia poisoning sucks so yeah. Try to just keep up on water changes as it will be better for your betta.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Kambria, sounds good. Just keep an eye on the heater to make sure it doesn't overheat the water. Try crushing the pellets into smaller pieces and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> &The RA has a horrible attitude, I literally was like.. begging/crying to get her to let me keep my fish.


 Sheesh. It's only in a gallon tank. I could understand if it was like a 5 or 10 gallon tank. Im sure more people have spilled beer on the carpet then you are gonna spill with water. I never liked any of my RA's. The first one, she would stop by looking for my roomie and push herself into the room like she was scooping it out. The room was pretty small, you can see most of it from the doorway. The 2nd was the femminist, hippie, nazi chick and the last one didn't care about anything till it was checkout time and she showed up 4 hours early which resulted in me having to pay $500 worth of "damage" that didnt even exist :twisted: After that I moved out.

Anyways, they can go a few weeks without food. Give him some time to settle in as long as he is acting normal, he's fine. If he starts to get lethargic....then its time to start looking for illnesses. Plus most petshop cups have horrible ammonia levels - even if the water looks clean. That may be affecting him as well.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> Sheesh. It's only in a gallon tank. I could understand if it was like a 5 or 10 gallon tank. Im sure more people have spilled beer on the carpet then you are gonna spill with water. I never liked any of my RA's. The first one, she would stop by looking for my roomie and push herself into the room like she was scooping it out. The room was pretty small, you can see most of it from the doorway. The 2nd was the femminist, hippie, nazi chick and the last one didn't care about anything till it was checkout time and she showed up 4 hours early which resulted in me having to pay $500 worth of "damage" that didnt even exist :twisted: After that I moved out.
> 
> Anyways, they can go a few weeks without food. Give him some time to settle in as long as he is acting normal, he's fine. If he starts to get lethargic....then its time to start looking for illnesses. Plus most petshop cups have horrible ammonia levels - even if the water looks clean. That may be affecting him as well.


Haha yeah.. They pick the beeeest people for RAs, sorry you've had such horrible ones! I know for a fact other people spill beer and vomit all over the carpet.. We're art majors too so I'd imagine paint and stuff xD

As for him eating, I got him to eat a worm and a pellet, yay! 

But now I'm freaking out worrying about him more. He's been acting.. *Lethargic*. OR maybe jut resting... Bettas rest, right? Sleeping even? I took the filter out because it looked like it was making him work too hard... He seems to like the space. But every once in a while these past few hours (night time) he just sits on the bottom / floats at the top. After a while he goes back to flaring up and swimming around. It's not even flaring, just.. fin expansion?

Just worried.. Want to make sure I'm doing everything right.
I know I cleaned everything really well, maybe this is a part of him adjusting. or just resting. Blurg, I hate worrying so much about him! 

Sorry to bother you guys so much,


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He does swim around, though, right? He's probably just resting. It's not uncommon for a betta to swim around and then take a break. Especially since it's late. He might just be tired. Does he respond if you look at him or touch the tank wall?

If he DOESN'T respond and he just rests a lot, then it might be cause for worry. But for now, it sounds like normal betta behavior.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> He does swim around, though, right? He's probably just resting. It's not uncommon for a betta to swim around and then take a break. Especially since it's late. He might just be tired. Does he respond if you look at him or touch the tank wall?
> 
> If he DOESN'T respond and he just rests a lot, then it might be cause for worry. But for now, it sounds like normal betta behavior.


He moves away from my finger/face sometimes, other times he just sits there. But he is swimming around, he was a looot more earlier in the day. Might be over thinking things! :-(

edit: He just went through the alligator head for the first time. Hidey hole, success!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've done the same thing. When I got my first betta, I KNOW I overanalyzed his every little move. I'm not saying that's what you're doing now but I know that's what I did. It's only natural to worry about them.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never owned a halfmoon double tail boy before, is it common for them to look flared all/ a majority the time that they're moving?

Also he likes to hide in back among the plants.. I'm sure he's just getting use to everything.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, it's common. Those fins of theirs are so big that they can't look small even when they want to.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Kay, more worried now. He's just super inactive.. it's say time now. :C He responds to my finger and stuff.. but just floats at the top/bottom. He swims, but just sits a lot..


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this fish seriously going to die a day after I get it..... The red marks on its face are spreading I've had him one day.....
maybe its just his scales.. looking closer... 

He just stops moving for a while T____T RESTING?
turned off the tank light/room light and hes swimming a lot now... Should I not have the light on all day? ._.
before and after pictures.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Red marks on a betta that color aren't unusual. The marks on my Cambodian halfmoon spread like that too. But his behavior . . . hmm. Is the water temperature staying stable? And you've added water conditioner, right?

I know this might be difficult for you in a dorm situation with a tyrant RA but if you can do a partial water change, that might perk him up.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I've added conditioner, and the water is around 76-78 and staying there. ;n;
I think being so close to my computer monitor might not be so great for him but that is the only area I have plugs to use. So, I moved him back and the monitor forward so the light doesn't bother him. He's already frolicking all over the bowl haha.

I could probably sneak a water change tonight, the RA is going out! How much of a change should I do?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

100% if you can, half at the least. You might want to get a plant with a big leaf that kind of provides a cover for him to hide under. 

So he's acting better now? *hopeful*


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got two big plants for him to hid in / on, he's still floatin around.. I think he's just tired really. :c hoping for the best..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I hope so too. A lot of times, pet store bettas just aren't very healthy because of the conditions they're kept in. It's a sad truth.  You're doing a great job, Kambria.


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Kambria, just wanted to ask you if you're living in the US. I'm living in a residence hall right now with a strict pet policy, and living on a student's budget, so I understand what you're going through and really admire your commitment to taking such good care of your fish in these conditions. I was really sorry to hear about your other guy. =[

Anyway, if you're in the US, I was wondering if I could send you some supplies. I could get you a water test kit on Amazon for really cheap, some medicine if you need it, maybe a Kritter Keeper or something if you want a bigger tank for him. That is, if you'd feel comfortable with PMing me an address. I'd really love to help, even if it's just in some small way.

Also, you might like to look into the laws concerning emotional support animals. In the US there are federal rulings on this that overrule no-pet housing rules if you can prove that you have an emotional need for the animal and it helps, etc. etc.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I do have clinical depression.. I feel like fish help me! But I figure the RA is letting me keep my fishies for now, as long as I follow her rules it's not too big of a problem. If she tries to make me get rid of them (again) I'll totally look into that, thank you! I shouldn't be under her watch for too much longer, I put in a request for a dorm transfer for Fall. 

&That's really sweet of you but I just couldn't accept that.. ): Thank you so much for offering though! Maybe instead you could just point me in the right direction for what I should be looking to buy next?

I'm heading home for summer break here in a week, I'm worried my fish won't make the ride.. But if he does, I could probably buy stuff if it really is cheap! I want the BEST for my fish, so whatever it takes.. I probably can spend 20-30 on Gastly(my fish hah) 

(I've seriously spent over 500$ on them in the past few years.. wow).


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Ooh, glad you're moving elsewhere for next semester! Hope you end up with an RA who's more reasonable. =]

I have depression too, so I know how awful it is, but in this case it will work in your favour -- you can classify it as a disability which could potentially prevent you from doing things like completing work, attending classes, and/or socialising, and that keeping the fish helps your state of mind. This way if anyone ever gives you trouble again, you can talk to the housing department and cite:
-The Fair Housing Amendments Act of 1988 
-Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973
-The Americans with Disabilities Act, Title II
If you can get a doctor, psychiatrist, therapist, or someone to write you a letter confirming your diagnosis and that having animals helps, they actually can't legally refuse to let you have your fish. =] So if you're ever given trouble about this again, that's what you can do!

Phew, anyway, sorry to ramble. I'd be happy to help you out with what to buy for him. =] What all does he have in his home right now?


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll take a look into those things, thanks so much!!  &I'll talk to my doctor before I move back.

Right now I have a heater, some plants, a toy, gravel, filter (took out for more room) and a thermometer. I can't get a much bigger tank because I need it to fit on my desk with two big screen computer monitors (I do computer art as a major). For foor I have bettamin tropical medley flakes, some freeze dried blood worms and hikari betta gold pellets. Then bettasafe conditioner for the water, some basic aquarium salt and.. Epsom salt too!


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

So, my betta's tank is dropping in heat. It's dropped 10 degrees since I put him in. How did I not notice this. /facepalm;
I started him getting use to the water in his cup at 84 degrees, when it cooled down to 82 I let him in. The water is now getting down to 74-76 and he's sitting on the bottom of the tank on the heater, in the gator mouth. Is he too cold? :C Idk what else I can do, this heater is for a 2-5 gallon tank so I thought it would be too much, not too little..

I'm also going to go get him a Betta Bed leaf thing today so he can rest near the top of the bowl


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh my god I think he lost a fin. He only has a fin on one side, how the hell did he lose one.. everything is betta friendly.. It's a little side arm fin.. no wonder he's having such a hard time swimming... He had it two days ago... X_X Oh my god. I can't tell.. I see it every once in a while, he's just not using it......?

Got him that betta leaf hammock thing, hopefully that helps him out...

Wait, fin clamping.. I just net him / changed his water... I scare him... ):


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Kambria said:


> So, my betta's tank is dropping in heat. It's dropped 10 degrees since I put him in. How did I not notice this. /facepalm;
> I started him getting use to the water in his cup at 84 degrees, when it cooled down to 82 I let him in. The water is now getting down to 74-76 and he's sitting on the bottom of the tank on the heater, in the gator mouth. Is he too cold? :C Idk what else I can do, this heater is for a 2-5 gallon tank so I thought it would be too much, not too little..
> 
> I'm also going to go get him a Betta Bed leaf thing today so he can rest near the top of the bowl


Sometimes when there is little water flow in a tank the heater won't work well. If the heater has a thermostat the water around the heater may heat up, causing it to shut off while the rest of the tank water continues to cool. What type of heater is it?


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a tetra submersable heater 2-15 gallons (smallest I could find).

Poor fishy is cold I think, when he swims hes fine but once he stands still his butt starts sinking.. I've been fasting him so I don't think it's swim bladder.. He's being pretty active today, he even used the hammock a few times!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah. The Tetra heater can be veeeeery touchy and is prone to overheating when it DOES work. :/ Do you still have the packaging and receipt? You'd be better off returning it and ordering a Hagen Elite 25w submersible heater from amazon.com. OR, even better for your setup would be the Hydor Mini 7.5w heater (I got mine at Petco for maybe $12 tops). This is flat, round heater that is specifically designed to go under the gravel. It does not have a thermostat so you still need to monitor the temp, but it's more reliable than Tetra. I use one in a 1.75g kritter keeper. 

But yes, his behavior could definitely indicate he's cold. Also the temp fluctuations could be stressing him out a little. If your ambient room temp stays around 76 F, you might want to actually ditch the heater until you can find a reliable one.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have that heater. If it is not sideways it heats much colder. Don't know why, but it does. If you decide to keep it put it one the bottom horizontally. That should solve it, the small round one would be good for a bowel though as heat rises.

Maybe he scratched his fin on the alligator? That may take a while to grow back as it isn't usually damaged like that. I have a girl with damaged ventrals, the two long skinny fins underneath the bettas head. When I got her it was damaged, it still hasn't healed 50% she still swims fine and is in the sorority. She also has part of her gill flap cut or something, got her like that, but she is fine. Your boy may have a harder time swimming as those help them swim forward and everything. So he will get more tired as he has to do at least 2x the work.


----------



## Kambria (Apr 5, 2010)

It's currently on the bottom of the bowl horizontal actually, I'm happy to report that everything is seeming good with my little Gastly. He's resting, but he's active a lot too.  He LOVES his new little betta hammock, I feel like everything might be okay now! The tank is a cozy 76 degrees, a tad low but it's staying there! C:


----------

